# Парез стопы. Помогите, пожалуйста!



## Степан Корольков (11 Окт 2016)

Месяц тому назад у меня перестала подниматься вверх правая стопа. Диагноз парез стопы подтвердился МРТснимками пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Мне 28 лет, я работаю инструктором по сноуборду на горнолыжном курорте. Этот диагноз ставит под угрозу мою любимую работу и любимое занятие в котором я души нечаю. Хочется услышать ваше мнение по данной ситуации. Конечно же я был у врачей. Невролог в начале лечения назначила мне капельницы Берлитион и Пирацетам. Уколы Мильгамма и электрофорез Прозерином. Также параллельно ходил на лечебный массаж. Лучше не стало, но и хуже тоже. После я сходил к нейрохирургу в нашу горбольницу #1 г. Новокузнецка который, посмотрев на снимок МРТ и заключение ЭМГ, спросила зачем я вообще к ней пришёл с такой пустяковой проблемой. Сказала продолжать лечение у невролога. Которая в свою очередь прописала мне курс таблеток Тиогамма, Комбилипен, Прозерин и компресс Димексидом. Ну и электростимуляцию. Параллельно я рассказал о своей проблеме другу реаниматологу который работает в другой больнице, и он по свойски поговорив со своим коллегой нейрохирургом, порекомендовал Нейромидин, Комбилипен в таблетках. И Прозерин и Дексаметазон в уколах. Самого меня никакие боли изначально не беспокоили. Спина болела последний раз 9 месяцев тому назад. Стрельнуло так что свалился с ног. Тогда поделали уколы и больше не беспокоило вообще. Сейчас у меня по прежнему не поднимается вверх правая стопа. Чувствуется онемение от большого пальца по подъёму стопы на наружнюю сторону голени. Иногда напоминает о себе поясница еле еле заметным постаныванием. И с внешней стороны правой ноги в районе колена тянущие резкие спазмы. Буду очень рад услышать любое мнение по этому поводу. С уважением!


----------



## La murr (11 Окт 2016)

*Степан Корольков*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Окт 2016)

Срочно меняйте лечащего врача. В Новокузнецке есть грамотные неврологи, хорошо разбирающиеся в вертеброневрологии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2016)

Почитайте про синдром малоберцового нерва.
Не упустите  его.


----------



## Степан Корольков (12 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про синдром малоберцового нерва.
> Не упустите  его.


Читал. Все симптомы один в один совпадают с моими. Да и всю жизнь люблю сидеть нога на ногу, а именно правую на левую. Как считаете есть ли смысл делать МРТ исследование головки малоберцовой кости? какие лекарства рекомендуете в моём случае? И ещё возможно ли для укрепления спины катание на беговых лыжах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2016)

До беговых лыж дойдём, вернее, добежим.
Лекарств достаточно.
Лучше блокаду сделать.
МРТ, УЗИ.
Элестростимуляция и лфк - обязательно.
Мануальная терапия - мобилизация головки- желательно.


----------



## Степан Корольков (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> До беговых лыж дойдём, вернее, добежим.
> Лекарств достаточно.
> Лучше блокаду сделать.
> МРТ, УЗИ.
> ...


Звучит воодушевляюще. Физиотерапевт настойчиво назначила УВЧ перед электростимуляцией. Наверное было бы логично перед этими процедурами принимать лекарства. Буду очень благодарен услышать от вас алгоритм применения лекарств. Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2016)

Прозерин перед процедурой, хорошо.


----------



## Степан Корольков (13 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Прозерин перед процедурой, хорошо.


Понял. Спасибо


----------

